# DroidTh3ory



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

In case you missed it, there was a huge mushroom cloud in the Gnex forums yesterday, which culminated in DT pulling his ROM's and links.

check it out here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14749-lets-have-a-little-chat-about-recent-events/

Sad day. Sad day indeed.


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. I know he doesn't dev for the bionic anymore but still that's a huge loss for the android community. Hope he does come back. He made great roms. And he always said where he got something and if he wanted to use something he would wait for a reply from the person who created it.

Once again people don't understand that this is a hobby. The devs don't need to make roms and stuff. They make them and share with the rest of us.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Sometimes I feel he's a bit sensitive....he did the same thing with the bionic ....don't get me wrong in sure it wad for good reason but the same thing happens to everyone else...and unless I am missing it, most devs deal with it or ignore it. Not throw a hissy fit and take their ball back.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tears

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry but someone needs to say it. This is the second forum this has happened on. Maybe its not the forums fault.......

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Just a thought. Flame on.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

at the rate he updates his roms, there will bound to be some bugs and user errors due to so many flashings. people will just post same things over and over. it'll get on anyone's nerve.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im just glad we had some roms from him before everyone pissed him off

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Annnndddd he has also killed the kin3tx thread.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

and now we are down to two. depressing news indeed. damn you motorola.


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

WTF! Man this really suck$ ,









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

envizion said:


> and now we are down to two. depressing news indeed. damn you motorola.


Dt left the bionic when the nexus came out so that's not new news.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Dt left the bionic when the nexus came out so that's not new news.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yet he was still working on builds for the Bionic. Doesn't sound like he left us completely in Bionic land


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

djr4x4 said:


> Yet he was still working on builds for the Bionic. Doesn't sound like he left us completely in Bionic land


He tweeted that someone else was taking over kinetix and that he was done with it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

You may have noticed he hasn't released or posted anything bionic related since the nexus came out. Along with tweeting that he was done and leaving it in anothers devs hands. Id say that's pretty clear cut.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Is dhacker gone too









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

My personal opinion is that all of this is childish. If you enjoy making roms then make roms. If you choose to make them public then make them public. But, be prepared to deal with the public. There's always some a$$hole out there that wants to bring you down. DTs followers far outweigh his haters. Brush ya shoulder off and move on son. Hell, his followers could have fought that battle for him. You don't quit. Never quit. That's weak. And that's nothing personal. I love DTs stuff and his persona. Flame on.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## brandonleg (Aug 18, 2011)

Ironic... The _public_ might be what kills Open Source.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

It seems that there are haters everywhere. People just need to grow up. It seems the go to attitude is to be a jerk. Everyone gripes about xda then brings the same attitude here. I think the world would be a better place if more people got punched in the face for being a jerk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> My personal opinion is that all of this is childish. If you enjoy making roms then make roms. If you choose to make them public then make them public. But, be prepared to deal with the public. There's always some a$$hole out there that wants to bring you down. DTs followers far outweigh his haters. Brush ya shoulder off and move on son. Hell, his followers could have fought that battle for him. You don't quit. Never quit. That's weak. And that's nothing personal. I love DTs stuff and his persona. Flame on.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


it wasn't the public, it was another developer claiming he kanged his stuff. Viewing all the exchanges...DT wasn't in the wrong. These accusations came from a developer that is trying to make a buck. It's OPEN SOURCED and he never asked for money. He just did it as a hobby on the side, so to be called a liar and a cheat is asinine. Technically...MOST Dev's kang from google's build and apply MODs and themes (which usually come from other developers). He always gave credit where it was due. Who are you BJ to say he has no right to do what he wants with HIS roms. If you want someone to make you roms...pay them. When they do it for free, shut up and be grateful.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe it was the same jackass(es) on both forums?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude is just too sensitive. Period.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

stev3m said:


> Dude is just too sensitive. Period.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


how so? I know if I was in his situation, I'd do the same thing. Why would I give something to the community when it's unappreciated? We take developers for granted. Some of the users here have bitched about bugs on a fricking alpha build, bitched about DT going to the razr and then the nexus (he paid for his own phones, he can do what he wants), and then for someone to call him out on something he doesn't benefit much from anyway? Realize this isn't his job, it was a hobby.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

and apparently all of the shit being stirred up started from the th3ory website being hacked. They're investigating and will get to the bottom of it.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

If you take pride in what you do and you know the accusations are false then why quit? I can understand simply not needing the drama but the drama exists because you put out the best stuff. Maybe I'm too uninformed of the facts to speak to this but to me this can be perceived as he got caught and ran off.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> If you take pride in what you do and you know the accusations are false then why quit? I can understand simply not needing the drama but the drama exists because you put out the best stuff. Maybe I'm too uninformed of the facts to speak to this but to me this can be perceived as he got caught and ran off.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


got caught with kanging? he always gave credit for whatever he used? looking at the bionic and the razr...nitro and dt had the only roms out there (until liberty later) but with nexus it appears that there are dozens of roms and they don't differ much from the source code released...just a few minor tweaks. DT's nexus rom was superior than most if not all of the other roms and that made him a target. I don't know most of the details but their website was hacked and a lot of shit was started because of it. I'm guessing that he put his pride aside and realizes it's not worth all of the trouble. Not speaking for him, it's just my take on it.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

It really doesn't matter though anyway since DT made it clear he was done working on the Bionic. SOOO moving on. I give the nod to everyone supporting Nitro as his work is def as good as DT's. And DT's twitter is gone so I assume that means he's not coming back. Kinda a crap thing to do though to all the people who donated to him. Just saying.

Oh and DH is still working on ICS as far as we can tell. So ICS/Eclipse are our own hope now


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> It really doesn't matter though anyway since DT made it clear he was done working on the Bionic. SOOO moving on. I give the nod to everyone supporting Nitro as his work is def as good as DT's. And DT's twitter is gone so I assume that means he's not coming back. Kinda a crap thing to do though to all the people who donated to him. Just saying.
> 
> Oh and DH is still working on ICS as far as we can tell. So ICS/Eclipse are our own hope now


talked to DH and he was the one who said their site was hacked.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> got caught with kanging? he always gave credit for whatever he used? looking at the bionic and the razr...nitro and dt had the only roms out there (until liberty later) but with nexus it appears that there are dozens of roms and they don't differ much from the source code released...just a few minor tweaks. DT's nexus rom was superior than most if not all of the other roms and that made him a target. I don't know most of the details but their website was hacked and a lot of shit was started because of it. I'm guessing that he put his pride aside and realizes it's not worth all of the trouble. Not speaking for him, it's just my take on it.


I agree that the competition is certainly moreso on the Nexus than the Bionic for obvious reasons and I can't imagine DT didn't expect it. I just feel like once you put yourself out there, gain fans, collect and accept donations, etc., that you have an obligation to your supporters. Obviously DT didn't feel that way which is fine more power to ya but I think a clarity/clear the air kind of statement and continued development would have been more well received instead of bailing. It's like he's pouting. What are we in the 3rd grade? Come on man that's soft. Nothing personal of course.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I agree that the competition is certainly moreso on the Nexus than the Bionic for obvious reasons and I can't imagine DT didn't expect it. I just feel like once you put yourself out there, gain fans, collect and accept donations, etc., that you have an obligation to your supporters. Obviously DT didn't feel that way which is fine more power to ya but I think a clarity/clear the air kind of statement and continued development would have been more well received instead of bailing. It's like he's pouting. What are we in the 3rd grade? Come on man that's soft. Nothing personal of course.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


He did leave a statement.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

My whole take (which I gathered like mostly everyone by reading all the threads) is that he just got fed up with everything.

If you look at all his threads its always the same people asking how to do this why do they have to wipe blah blah blah. That takes a tool after a while of just reading that. Then to have someone go and say that you stole their stuff.

To me th3ory has always gave credit where it was due. He promoted other roms and devs. He was a nice guy who jokes around. I don't see many other devs have 1/2 the involvement that he does with his "fans" (I don't know how else to explain all us people lol).

To say that its selfish of him to just up and leave is wrong. He had enoughn there might have been people emailing him, messaging him on twitter or gtalk and sensing pm's here and other sites. You don't know what he went through. No one does. You're assuming he just quit because of someone in a forum. There would have to be more to it than that. I remember he got into an argument with a guy at xda because the guy had no idea how to flash a rom (this is on the tbolt) and kept asking the same questions. We all (as a community) helped him but he didn't listen then he bricked his phone. He blamed th3ory and sent him harassing messages and stuff. Th3ory got mad and left for a while and came back.

He does let stuff get to him (who doesn't honestly) but to say that he was a child and just quit you need to know if there was more going on. How far did people go to harass him? How long has it been going on?

Just my 2 cent's. Not trying to start anything. I see where a lot of you are coming from and I just thought I would throw in my thoughts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with the too sensitive piece.....are we watching the notebook here? Or are we men? Be a man and bark back if you need to....don't run away. Sensitive defines the reactions. If someone accused me of shit and I knew I wasn't doing anything like that....i'd take the guy out back and shut his mouth with a superuser apk kick to the face!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> I agree with the too sensitive piece.....are we watching the notebook here? Or are we men? Be a man and bark back if you need to....don't run away. Sensitive defines the reactions. If someone accused me of shit and I knew I wasn't doing anything like that....i'd take the guy out back and shut his mouth with a superuser apk kick to the face!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I agree but I see it as a hobby. If people kept complaint and saying he stole stuff it gets old quick. Its suppose to be fun. Hearing all that stuff makes it less fun and more of a job. We all are here to get the most out of our phones.

I do agree with that yes it's sad he's gone but its not like he's the only dev out there. He was one of my favorites and he has done a lot in the short time he has been a dev. I would like to see him come back but if he doesn't he its his choice. He will just make roms for himself. 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> He did leave a statement.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Right he left a statement then bounced. I was saying a statement to clear the air and move forward with development like he did with when he left XDA..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> My whole take (which I gathered like mostly everyone by reading all the threads) is that he just got fed up with everything.
> 
> If you look at all his threads its always the same people asking how to do this why do they have to wipe blah blah blah. That takes a tool after a while of just reading that. Then to have someone go and say that you stole their stuff.
> 
> ...


I think all sides have good points including you my friend. Nobody really knows the details. I respect everything he's done and I respect his decision to bail. I may not agree but that's just my opinion. It's not right it's not wrong but it makes for good conversation with nothing to do on a work night









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> I think all sides have good points including you my friend. Nobody really knows the details. I respect everything he's done and I respect his decision to bail. I may not agree but that's just my opinion. It's not right it's not wrong but it makes for good conversation with nothing to do on a work night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true my friend. I need something to talk about in between COD matches lol.


----------



## AnalogKid (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been appreciating and enjoying DT's roms for some time. I followed him here from XDA. As a long time ROM user, (BB Storm, Incredible, Bionic) his ROMs were pretty solid - top 15%.

I'm sure he doesn't think he is pouting or over-reacted, but to everyone else it looks like it. Unfortunately, now he looks bad and has set a very bad example. Why?

As a part time developer, with 20 years of experience, I have painfully learned it is unrealistic to assume that your work will be universally appreciated and understood. In fact, when your work is public and people are semi-anonymous, the odds are 100.00% that some idiot will say something outrageous or out of line.

*Is there anything to learn from this? Yes. *

*1) *Every village has an idiot or someone who is too loud. You can't stop, avoid or hide from unconstructive criticism.

*2) *The best developers know they have no choice, but to tolerate and actually welcome criticism...they became great developers because they learned to filter unconstructive criticism.

*3) * The weakest products come from developers who don't value and invest in communicating, writing and interacting. Only one in a million developers is so good, such a genius, that they don't have to communicate.


----------



## kryptic17 (Oct 14, 2011)

AnalogKid said:


> I've been appreciating and enjoying DT's roms for some time. I followed him here from XDA. As a long time ROM user, (BB Storm, Incredible, Bionic) his ROMs were pretty solid - top 15%.
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't think he is pouting or over-reacted, but to everyone else it looks like it. Unfortunately, now he looks bad and has set a very bad example. Why?
> 
> ...


I agree with you, but this issue didn't come from users asking repetitive silly questions they could have been learned better from reading an OP, or from criticism about a ROM, DT is very good at communicating, and helping people with questions or issues. He's honestly one of my favorite Dev's for that reason. This issue is much more than that, I can assure you, reading his statement, and the link in the OP, makes it very clear. Anyway.

Too much speculation, no one even clearly understands what happened, I see a lot being said with no real support behind it. I see comments about how this is just sad for people that donating. Are we seriously going to guilt DT now too? That's uncalled for, as he said himself, never asked or requested donations, and if anyone donated its out of appreciation, no one is going to be to feeling bad about having donated. Obviously if you didn't donate, it's no surprise you would come off so ungrateful towards the work a Dev does for you. For all we know this is a temporary leave or break, I do believe this became larger then a disagreement in a thread, and even with his own site, other malicious activities were possibly going on. Time will tell, but even if he doesn't come back, it's not a big deal, I support his decision, if all the Dev's we currently have decided to split, no matter what the reason, I am not gonna be upset or hold a grudge over it. I am just happy they do and did anything for us. He was very awesome, he showed lots of love and support for other Dev's, he definitely showed credit where it was do, and promoted plenty of others with their own work. He can do as he wishes with his work, he doesn't have to share, that being said, it's a nice reminder why people should remember to be a little more grateful for what they have. If you disrespect it and abuse it, you will lose it. Why not? i don't find that a bad thing.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

*What in the hell ...?*

DT is a successful "30 something" running a business of his own and taking care of a family. He has always been quite clear about that and about the fact that this was just a hobby for him and he didn't really even want donations. Sure he accepted them, but the money went directly back into the community via hosting costs and such. To say he was over sensitive is *BS*. To say he "owes" those that donated something is *BS*. But then again, these type comments are exactly what I would expect from the "entitled" little brats this country is producing today (I have one, so I speak from experience). He had every right to pack up and leave due to the crap that was going on or even if he just felt like it. He owes noone and explanation nor any additional development time.

Yep, I said it. Flame your little liberal hearts out.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

actually, this liberal agrees with everything you said. Yes, he had every right to pack his things and go home. Yes, he didn't owe anybody anything, and just did this as a hobby. I'm just pissed it went down the way it did. Didn't have to be like this.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

I miss the buck Roms all the way back to the Tbolt. Talking about him only makes it worse. I just miss the guy end of story for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

ALLDRIODBIONIC said:


> I miss the buck Roms all the way back to the Tbolt. Talking about him only makes it worse. I just miss the guy end of story for me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I concur.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zalyia38 (Jul 12, 2011)

LDubs said:


> In case you missed it, there was a huge mushroom cloud in the Gnex forums yesterday, which culminated in DT pulling his ROM's and links.
> 
> check it out here http://rootzwiki.com...-recent-events/
> 
> Sad day. Sad day indeed.


This is so so so so sad


----------

